# Fingal Co Co looking for rent review - Rental Accommodation Scheme



## Buckshee (2 Apr 2009)

I have a single property let to Fingal County Council through the R.A.S.  The agreement is for 5 years commencing 1st January 2007 for €1100 per month  for a three bed duplex in Swords beside the airport.  

The agreement states that "Rent means the amount as set out in the key information section provided that the housing authority and the landlord _*may agree*_ to increase or decrease such amount from time to time"

Received a letter from Fingal C.C.  this week indicating "...that a rent review is now due for this property........ contact me on 8905451 to arrange an appointment to discuss same"

Am I to presume that the reason this rent review "is now due" for the first time  2 years and 3 months into the agreement is because of the current economic situation and that they will just attempt force the rent amount down to what they now see as acceptable ?

Has anybody any recent experience of this situation ?

Many Thanks

Dave


----------



## Natrium (2 Apr 2009)

*Re: rent review - Rental Accommodation Scheme*

Hi ,
There appears to be many different kinds of agreements, in connection with the Rental Accommodation Scheme, and certainly no two Local Authorities are the same.
Some of them, have, a yearly rent revue clause built in, while others do not.
I am not sure exactly what the Legal position is, but would recommend that you contact the Private Residential Tenancies Board, I think they should be able to help.


----------



## sam h (2 Apr 2009)

*Re: rent review - Rental Accommodation Scheme*

I contacted them about 2 months ago & they said the going rate is now €1050 for a 3 bed property, so thats probably what they will bei trying to get you to agree to.  Though they seemed to imply that the amount would be guarented for the duration.  You can meet with them & see what the say, but you can be sure that they won't be offering you an increase !!


----------



## Buckshee (29 Apr 2009)

*Re: rent review - Rental Accommodation Scheme*

Have since received a second letter from Fingal informing me that I should disregard the original letter as there was no such clause in the contract.


----------



## minion (2 May 2009)

*Re: rent review - Rental Accommodation Scheme*



Buckshee said:


> Have since received a second letter from Fingal informing me that I should disregard the original letter as there was no such clause in the contract.




You wouldnt have to agree to their idea of a reduction anyway.
If you dont agree to a reduction they can do nothing.

I know several people who got the same letter and just refused any change in payment.  The RAS backed off straight away.


----------



## Buckshee (7 May 2009)

*Re: rent review - Rental Accommodation Scheme*

Just happy they have said its not relevant in my case and have gone away for another 2 yeats and 8 months.  Obviously the contracts have changed over time and there are contracts out there that allow them revisit the original terms.

I heard on the radio yesterday that rents in generak have been reduced by 16% so I'm just happy to be retaining the status quo.

When I signed up to RAS there were plenty who said I was mad and could get more cash on the "open market" so I'm more than satisfied that the 5 yeara contract has worked out in my favour..... for once


----------



## Mavis (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: rent review - Rental Accommodation Scheme*

Hi

Im in a some what simular position, I signed a RAS agreement with the CoCo last October for €500 pm with an agreement that if they housed a family unit the rent would increase to €600pm recently after the house being empty since October the council housed a family without my knowledge and have offered me an increase to €530pm saying that rents are down by 16%.
I am refusing to accept this as i feel i am entitled to the €600pm as was originally agreed and feel the council should have negotiated the rent increase prior to housing this family as if they did not agree to the €600pm i would not of agreed to this family.

-Has anyone been in a simular position and what was the outcome.

-Can the council simply house who they want without the landloard say    so.

-Do i have an arbatory route i can take if they refuse to pay the agreed rate.

The wording of the agreenent calls for a maximum of €600pm if a family are housed in the property.

Many thanks


----------



## murphaph (3 Sep 2009)

*Re: rent review - Rental Accommodation Scheme*

If the agreement says "a maximum of 600 for a family unit" then it doesn't say "600 for a family unit" (if I've understood you right). 

You're getting an extra 360 a year and the house is now occupied (so your insurance should go down too-you did tell your insurance company that the house was unoccupied, right? Insurance companies HATE unoccupied properties and many won't even touch them). 

It is generally better to have someone in your property than have it sitting empty where it's a temptation for squatters/arsonists/etc. to abuse, despite all the hooror stories, most tenants are decent people.


----------



## Scoobie (19 Dec 2010)

Just received a similar letter from Fingal Co Co looking to review the rent on a RAS scheme, is this enforceable even though  its not referenced in the contract. What are the consequences if the landlord does not agree?


----------



## diver (21 Dec 2010)

I received a letter also from SDCC 3 weeks ago. I called them and agreed a rent reduction suitable to both parties.

I had been receiving rent of Eur 1150 for a 2 bed townhouse for the last 2 and a half years......I did quite well, considering rent had been sliding in the area during that time.

Even with the agreed reduction, the security I have in knowing that the house is rented to excellent tenants is good enough for me, along with the fact that I've still got secure payments if the house is vacated.

The consequences of not agreeing with a rent review? Your local county council might choose to terminate your contract........there are lots of vacant houses still out there for them to choose from.......


----------



## minion (30 Dec 2010)

They have been told to terminate all existing contracts at the earliest opportunity anyway.


----------

